# Stupidity cost money



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If I'm not the only idiot out there. When in the kayak put your keys in a place that you have no reason to get into (and add a floating keychain too). 

Thursday I was 60 miles from home and I watched mine go into the water. They were in my drybox with my wallet and phone. Tried taking a picture of a channel cat but had something on my lens. Pulled my phone out of the drybox to snap a pic and the fish went nuts. My open drybox went off one side of the kayak and my Abu 6000 went off the other. I was able to chase down my wallet and empty drybox but no keys. Went back to the same spot to find my fishing rod. 

$80 tow to Maysville KY dodge dealership
Over $200 for new key/programing key/some sensor?
$100+ rod and reel
Extra $50 in gas
and my wife was not very happy to come pick me up 1.5 hours away. 
Worst part was missing out on the 4 hours of fishing I had left. 

Here is one of the channels I caught, see the drybox sitting there, dont do that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good thing you didn't lose the phone too or you still might be on the river.


----------



## MikeD7 (Feb 14, 2014)

That is always my biggest fear when fishing in my kayak. I only keep my wallet and phone in my dry box. I keep my keys on a carabiner that I put on a belt loop. If I fall in and the key fob gets wet it will suck but I know I will have the key to open the door and start the car. I'm sorry to hear about your mishap.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Keys and wallet go together with nothing else! Always in a hatch in a drybox clipped to the boat. The reason is the only time you ever need to get the box out is when the trips over, cell phone goes on another box because it will get used. The first couple years I lost two phones, lesson learned.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My bad habit is when I tie on different lure I throw the old ones by my feet, end up with several spinners down there, if I flip or my foot snags one I lose them, at $6_$10 each that hurts

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Another good rule in cold weather is have one dry bag with change of clothes, fire starting gear( cotton balls with Vaseline rubbed in make awesome fire starters, each ball Will burn five minutes in the worst wind even wet) and spare heavy coat, no other gear. Only open that bag when needed, and it goes in the driest place in the boat. Wet clothes after a spill isn't fun and can be very dangerous

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Good job catching fish this time of year...worth every penny.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sixty Thursday Neil, me and daddy might go, you want to.... wait that right you work, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Did you tell your wife, "look I know it was over $430 but didn't you hear me say, I'm gonna be in the Yak Ohio catfish category lead now!"


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I never even thought about it before. Now I look back at my Kayak wars pictures and %75 of them have my drybox on my lap open with my keys and wallet inside. Thats one thing Ill never do again. I need to stop using my $300+ not waterproof phone for pictures but it is just so much easier than my $75 waterproof camera. I'm stupid.

Now here is the question. I go to pick up my car on Monday. My kayak is still on the car. I have to drive past the same fishing spot to get home. Mid 40s with 30% chance of rain. Do I go get those 4 lost hours of fishing back? Chances are likely!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Keys and wallet go together with nothing else! Always in a hatch in a drybox .....


That's what I do, I use the same box as Rustyfish. Don't clip mine in though, I ought to.

I think a spare key somewhere else safe is in order. Your misfortune may benefit us all. I need to rethink how I deal with my keys.

Ashamed to say I don't follow Stuckys backup dry clothes. If I'm allowed out next winter that will be the first thing I get ready. I'll throw some of those cheap chemical hand warmer packets in too, they work great. 

Nice fish though!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't yak but for some reason unknown to me my GMC truck will lock itself? The first time it happened I was close to home and bumbed a ride back to the house, got the spare and went back for the truck. Stopped at the dealership and had another key made which is now hidden in the bed under cover and I have had to use it several times it has been a life saver.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't yak but for some reason unknown to me my GMC truck will lock itself? The first time it happened I was close to home and bumbed a ride back to the house, got the spare and went back for the truck. Stopped at the dealership and had another key made which is now hidden in the bed under cover and I have had to use it several times it has been a life saver. If anyone knows why this happens PM me and let me know.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Lost two rods this year, one on Erie, the other on the Niagara, totalling about $400. Both due to stupidity. I feel your pain.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey rustyfish...you got a pic of a nice channel cat on ogf....we have all lost gear at some point or another wether we wanna admit it or not...way to go on the nice cat!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Keys and wallet go together with nothing else! Always in a hatch in a drybox clipped to the boat. The reason is the only time you ever need to get the box out is when the trips over, cell phone goes on another box because it will get used. The first couple years I lost two phones, lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know where one of those phones are lol!

Seriously though, I do the same. Things I can't live without go in a separate container inside the boat and stay there.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I keep my keys in the dry storage on my yak but they are built in ! As for the rod that sux dude . I did it on Lake Erie while I was perching up there ,holding 2 rods when I got a bite and dropped and dropped my CLEARICE rod and bounced off the trolling motor and fell in.
1/2 hr later I snagged it in 30ft of water


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

that does suck, sorry about your mishap.nice fish though
if you fall off your horse you get back on. the sooner you go back fishing the sooner you can put this all behind you.
some good ideas for a fire starting kit. i think i'll put one together and keep it in my crate on a lanyard
thanks for posting i am going to learn from this too


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And here I thought my wife was stupid for dropping a $12 glass bottle of virgin olive oil on the floor. Broke and ruined the floor mat coming in from the garage.

Hope your yak is still on your vehicle.....


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel your pain Rusty. I lost a $140 rod and reel and about $100 worth of tackle last summer on Lake Erie. It totally killed my mood that day. The next day every rod I own was fitted with a rod float. I also found a water proof phone case at Meijer for $40. It has a lanyard to go around your neck.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Last fall out with pasta and Streamstalker I landed a nice 15" smallmouth, put my new bait caster down to unhook the fish, look to the side, see the rod going under, wasn't losing it, knew I was going swimming just reached down until I had the rod, about two feet under, came up with the rod in one hand and to Neil's surprise I had the fish in my other hand, lol. Released the fish, jumped back in the Coosa in deep water, water was freezing but quickly paddled to shore, got naked and put on new dry clothes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

